# R200 vlsd in an na z31



## apmason (Jul 21, 2004)

I have read a few of the threads on here on this topic but am a bit confused. Any help would be appreciated. I have an 86 na and have the opportunity to buy an r200. I'm having to do some work on my drive train and thought it might be cool to throw a vlsd on the car while I'm under there. My questions are:
Am I wasting my money with a vlsd in a non-turbo?
I see comments about long nose and short nose r200s, whats the one for me?
Is this going to require some serious work and or modification to make happen?
I've been quoted $350, is that reasonable?

I love the car and its in great shape for the most part. I am going to leave the engine stock, but do some suspension mods. My thought was that as it gets tighter on the road a vlsd might help with control. Am I right or wrong?

Thanks again.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

apmason said:


> I have read a few of the threads on here on this topic but am a bit confused. Any help would be appreciated. I have an 86 na and have the opportunity to buy an r200. I'm having to do some work on my drive train and thought it might be cool to throw a vlsd on the car while I'm under there. My questions are:


At least you're searching before posting. Good job for you. But then you should also know that the Z31 comes with an R200 already.


apmason said:


> Am I wasting my money with a vlsd in a non-turbo?


Yes. Unless you're doing some competitive racing or find one really, really cheap.


apmason said:


> I see comments about long nose and short nose r200s, whats the one for me?


The Z31 comes with a long nose R200. So that'd be the one you want.


apmason said:


> Is this going to require some serious work and or modification to make happen?


As long as you buy one that has the same bolt patterns and dimensions, it bolts right in.


apmason said:


> I've been quoted $350, is that reasonable?


Is that the total for everything? Installation, cost of new diff, etc? That's really a good deal.


apmason said:


> I love the car and its in great shape for the most part. I am going to leave the engine stock, but do some suspension mods. My thought was that as it gets tighter on the road a vlsd might help with control. Am I right or wrong?


At first, you might be more apt to slide the rear of the car out. But then you'll get used to the difference in handling and be just fine.


apmason said:


> Thanks again.


Good luck. But first, read this link. You apparently missed it in your searching....
ZBUM's Z31 Differential Information Page


----------



## apmason (Jul 21, 2004)

Your answer to the first part cleared up the vast majority of my confusion. I didn't realize that the r200 was a generic dif and only some had vlsd. Your response to the waste of money thing twists the knife in the plan. I wont race it. I wont even really beef it up much. I want to keep the engine stock as much as possible. It is the suspension I was hoping to focus on. I just want a little better cornering. Am not much of a stoplight kind of guy and high mph does nothing for me. the $350 is for a r200 vlsd with input shaft, and thats it. No install, nothing else. I think the price may still be good, but I think that I could put that money into something like sway bars or a tower brace. Either way, thanks for the info.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

apmason said:


> Your answer to the first part cleared up the vast majority of my confusion. I didn't realize that the r200 was a generic dif and only some had vlsd. Your response to the waste of money thing twists the knife in the plan. I wont race it. I wont even really beef it up much. I want to keep the engine stock as much as possible. It is the suspension I was hoping to focus on. I just want a little better cornering. Am not much of a stoplight kind of guy and high mph does nothing for me. the $350 is for a r200 vlsd with input shaft, and thats it. No install, nothing else. I think the price may still be good, but I think *that I could put that money into something like sway bars or a tower brace.* Either way, thanks for the info.


:thumbup: :cheers:


----------

